
Introducing Kyt – Our Web App Configuration Toolkit - CapitalistCartr
http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/09/13/introducing-kyt-our-web-app-configuration-toolkit/
======
brudgers
Github: [https://github.com/NYTimes/kyt](https://github.com/NYTimes/kyt)

I get the concept of branding, but I found it disorienting to read a tech blog
with the font and layout of an NYT news story...and the journalistic style
meant that the link to the repository was a mere three characters of buried
lead.

